# Wdc 2015



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/2015USCAWorkingDogChampionship?fref=ts
over 85 entries, best wishes to all competing!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice big championship.  All the best to those competing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's going to be a great event. 

Who's going?

Who are you watching?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

will it be on tv??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WDC website

Home


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Close on my farm tomorrow so I won't be there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Close on my farm tomorrow so I won't be there.


bittersweet....hope you can find a nice farm asap. 

l sure wish l could go, poor working girl with too many excuses. Wishing all competitors the best, rooting for Roni and Hank on their 2 and Gustavo and Tyson. 
Looks like the heat will be a bit of an issue, not many dogs are conditioned yet to the high temps predicted.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hoping to get some coverage at work this weekend so I can buzz over! It's soo close to home I am DYING to go!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CALL IN DEAD! It's the best. I'm telling ya!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha! I can't do that but am trying desperately to find someone to help out so I can have the day off. Will know tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have to work tomorrow...but heading up right afterwards.

Three grandkids of Basha entered from females that I bred....Ava from Furious Wolfstraum, Archer from Elsa (Enni Klipgaarden - my E litter born in Belgium) and Jagr from Hexe Wolfstraum,,,...so excited that this is close enough to go!

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> have to work tomorrow...but heading up right afterwards.
> 
> Three grandkids of Basha entered from females that I bred....Ava from Furious Wolfstraum, Archer from Elsa (Enni Klipgaarden - my E litter born in Belgium) and Jagr from Hexe Wolfstraum,,,...so excited that this is close enough to go!
> 
> Lee


super cool, bet you wish you had a hovercraft or droid so you won't miss any of them...hope they are on the field in a nice rotation for you to view their flights.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> super cool, bet you wish you had a hovercraft or *droid* so you won't miss any of them...hope they are on the field in a nice rotation for you to view their flights.


*drone


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> have to work tomorrow...but heading up right afterwards.
> 
> Three grandkids of Basha entered from females that I bred....Ava from Furious Wolfstraum, Archer from Elsa (Enni Klipgaarden - my E litter born in Belgium) and Jagr from Hexe Wolfstraum,,,...so excited that this is close enough to go!
> 
> Lee


Something to be very proud of!!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Will be in and out a few times over the course of the event. The draw last night was very nice. 
Wish the flight schedule was posted online. Have so many dogs to root for and not sure when everyone is up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is it not posted?! Ugh! Do you know if they have print outs there?

What time did Trish get for protection tomorrow?


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I wish it were closer; I would love to see it. Wishing Rob and Tristan the best of luck out there.


----------

